# [Verkaufe] Palit Jetstream GTX 660ti (2GB RAM)



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2015)

Als nunmehr frischer Besitzer einer GTX970 habe ich für meine alte Vorgängerkarte, eine Palit Jetstream GTX 660ti mit 2 GB, keine Verwendung mehr.
Die Karte wurde im April 2013 gekauft, ist also noch keine 2 Jahre alt. Neben der Original-Verpackung liegen auch die Treiber-CD und ein Quick-Manual dabei. (siehe Pics)
Rechnung ist auch vorhanden, kann selbstredend hinzugefügt werden.

Preis? Wenn ich mir so die Lage bei ebay ansehe, geht eine GTX 660ti heute noch für locker 100 - 150 Euro weg.

Mein Vorschlag: 110 Euro, darin sind auch schon die Versandkosten eingerechnet.

Wer Interesse hat, kann mir hier oder per PN schreiben. Sollte sich bis zum kommenden Sonntag nichts tun, setze ich die Karte bei ebay rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

